#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  MNNIT Allahabad mechanical & allied admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty

## palak.mnnitamech

*Motilal Nehru National Institute Of Technology*- *Allahabad
*
Hi FaaDoO, I am Palak and I will keep you updated about MNNIT Allahabad Mechanical & allied branches 2013  :): 


*Branches:
*
Mechanical EngineeringProduction & Industrial Engineering*About Mechanical & allied branches:*

The Department of Applied Mechanics is established in 1965. It was initially named as "Department of Applied Mechanics, Hydraulic and Hydraulic Machines", which was replaced by new name "Applied Mechanics Department" in 2003.
The Department offers courses at undergraduate level on Solid Mechanics, Fluid Mechanics, Hydraulic Machines, Structural Analysis, Material Science, Engineering Mechanics, Mechanics of Deformable Solids, Structures, Kinematics of Mechanics, Dynamics of Machines, Theory of plates & shells, Mechanical Vibration and Nano Technology.

*Mode of Admission:* JEE MAINS.

*Expected JEE Mains Cutoff*:
Branch
Opening Rank
Closing Rank

Mechanical Engineering
Production & Industrial Engineering
6100
12700
9300
15800



*Tuition Fee:* 
Tuition Fee INR 25,000/- Per Year.*Hostel Fee:*
INR 13,500/- Per Year.*Placements:*
Bajaj AutoBHELBORLBPCLCCILCiscoCoal IndiaCrompton GreavesDRDOEILEnergy InfratechEssar SteelsGAILHALHero HondaHindalcoHondaCARIOCLJindal steelsMaruti UdyogNTPCPOWERGRID solid CoreSPCLTata MotorsTata PowerTCILUnitechBajaj AutoBHELBORLBPCLCCILCiscoCoal IndiaCrompton GreavesDRDOEILEnergy InfratechEssar SteelsGAILHALHero HondaHindalcoHondaCARIOCLJindal steelsMaruti UdyogNTPCPOWERGRID solid CoreSPCLTata MotorsTata PowerTCILUnitechBajaj AutoBHELBORLBPCLCCILCiscoCoal IndiaCrompton GreavesDRDOEILEnergy InfratechEssar SteelsGAILHALHero HondaHindalcoHondaCARIOCLJindal steelsMaruti UdyogNTPCPOWERGRIDSolid CoreSPCLTata MotorsTata PowerTCILUnitech*Faculty Members:
*
*Mechanical  Engineering:*
Prof. S. K. AgrawalProf. P. K. MishraProf. N. RoyProf. R. K. SrivastavaProf. Rakesh NarainProf. Vinod YadavaProf. M. D. SinghProf. A. D. BhattProf. H. S. GoyalProf. Ravi PrakashProf. K. N. PandeyDr. S. K. PoddarDr. Mukul ShuklaDr. Rajeev SrivastavaDr. Avanish Kumar DubeyDr. M. K. KhuranaEr. Audhesh NarayanDr. Samir SaraswatiMrs. Vandana AgrawalDr. Praveen Kumar AgarwalDr. S. B. MishraDr. Venkateswara Rao KommaDr. Manish GuptaDr. Rabindra Kumar PatelDr. Dharmendra Kumar ShuklaDr.Jagadish Chandra MohantaDr. Pragya ShandilyaDr. Arun Kumar RoutDr. Rahul DevEr. Bireswar PaulEr. Binayaka NahakEr. Jitendra N. GangwarEr. Kuldhir Singh BhatiEr. Manoj Kumar GuptaEr. Randhir OraonEr. Sunil Kumar GuptaEr. Skylab Paulas Bhore*Applied Mechanics:* 
Dr. Rakesh MathurDr. K. M. GuptaDr. K. K. ShuklaDr. Anuj JainDr. R. P. TewariEr. S. J. PawarEr. A. R. PaulDr. Ramesh PandeyEr. Ajaya BhartiEr. Ashutosh Kumar UpadhyayDr. Anindya BharDr. V. MurariEr. Vivek Kumar Patel*Famous Alumni:
*
B C Tripathi,*-* Chairman and Managing Director, GAIL (India)*Address:* Motilal Nehru National Institute of Technology, Allahabad - 211004, INDIA





  Similar Threads: MNNIT Allahabad electrical engineering admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty NIT Surathkal mechanical & allied admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty MNNIT Allahabad civil engineering admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty MNNIT Allahabad electronics & communication engg admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty MNNIT Allahabad computer science & engineering admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty

----------


## Yash_pare

with a score of 210 in jee main am i eligible for mech. engineering in MNNIT..i am aresident of M.P...i am xpecting 86%in CBSE board exams...

----------


## Shikha chauhan

> with a score of 210 in jee main am i eligible for mech. engineering in MNNIT..i am aresident of M.P...i am xpecting 86%in CBSE board exams...


Hi,
    Your approx rank will be 5000+.................  Because your home state quota is not UP so there is very less chances for u to get mech in mnit allahabad but u can try for another nits...... All the best  :):

----------


## Yash_pare

> Hi,
>     Your approx rank will be 5000+.................  Because your home state quota is not UP so there is very less chances for u to get mech in mnit allahabad but u can try for another nits...... All the best


can you please suggest me a good nit..please :(whew):

----------


## kriti sharma

> can you please suggest me a good nit..please


Hey,
      NIT Bhopal, NIT Nagpur, Nit kurukshetra, NIT Jaipur.......... these are some good nits Options for u...  :):

----------


## prakhar321

i got 180 marks in jeemain and i am expecting 90% in baords and i live in uttar pradesh. Will i get admission in mnnit allahabad. also will i get mechanical engineering ?

----------


## Alina gill

> i got 180 marks in jeemain and i am expecting 90% in baords and i live in uttar pradesh. Will i get admission in mnnit allahabad. also will i get mechanical engineering ?


hey,
     Your rank would be around 20000............... With this rank u have no chances to get any branch in mnnit............ u can try for another clgs.... what is your category???

----------


## shubhamscorpion

i have got 198 marks in mains and 86% in cbse . can i get mechnical or civil in mnit allahabad. hs is up.

----------


## Kanika chauhan

> i have got 198 marks in mains and 86% in cbse . can i get mechnical or civil in mnit allahabad. hs is up.


Hey,
       Your approx rank would be 10000..... With this rank you have few chances to get mnnit allahabad even with domicile quota so you should try for another nits also........do you have any category quota???

----------


## chaarly

i got mech. here, yr what about cricket here? sports r regular here?any tournaments for first years students? what r the events for 1st year students here?

----------

